# New DK32 heat press from Geo Knight



## mcpix (Jun 27, 2008)

I posted this in the Heat Press forum, but I know that not everyone may check that out.

It looks like Geo Knight has finally created a heat press between the DK25S (20"x25") and the 32"x42" Maxi Press. The new DK32 has a 26"x32" platen. 

It's still kind of spendy at $6,195, but it's about $2,400 cheaper than the Maxi Press.

Product Detail for DK32 - DyeTrans.com


----------



## dyesubtransfers (Sep 6, 2012)

Seems the size is small compared to the Metalnox EL 900 at about the same size platen. The Metalnox EL 900 has a pressing size of 27.5"x43", whereas the new DK 32 offers only 26"x36". With the size of the RJ-900 and F6070 dye sub printer, it seems Knight would have wanted to capture that size as well.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

What are common items to press at this in-between size?


----------



## dyesubtransfers (Sep 6, 2012)

Oops, seems my earlier comment was incorrect. The platen size for the DK 32 is 26"x 32". Small for a medium sized press. 

I was speaking with my rep and he told me that there is a new heat press manufactured in the Americas that is the same size and lists for $4,495. Has anyone heard about this new unit?


----------



## sapience (Sep 25, 2010)

It's the 
*Metalnox EL 900 27.5” x 43” *

and costs around the same amount as the smaller one that Conde had George Knight build for them... If I had 6K to spend on a new press I'd opt for the Metalnox... larger printing area for the same price and is also made in the USA.

I actually found it for just under 6K from one company. PLUS it apparently operates on 110V and not 220V... that's a huge plus..


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

sapience said:


> It's the
> *Metalnox EL 900 27.5” x 43” *
> 
> larger printing area for the same price and is also made in the USA.


It's made in the Americas, but that is South America. Metalnox presses are from Brazil.

Sent from my SM-N900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## dyesubtransfers (Sep 6, 2012)

My rep told me about a newer unit manufactured in the Americas (yes Latin America) which is 25.5" x 31.5" for only $3,995. It is called Fuze 32 Heat Press. Any news on it?


----------



## mcpix (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up on this new press. It's available from Graphics One. Here is the info sheet:
http://www.graphicsone.com/media/catalog/product/PDFs/Fuze_32_Heat_Press_Product_Info_Sheet.pdf

It doesn't look as "heavy duty" as the Geo Knight press, but I like the price point. It is the perfect size for a 24" dye sub printer.


----------



## dyesubtransfers (Sep 6, 2012)

An overview of the DK 32 vs the Fuze 32 can be found at: http://goo.gl/46GtEK.


----------



## mcpix (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm still interested in this press. My current press (DK25S) handles 90% of what I want to do. However, that remaining 10% might open up some new markets for me.

Just curious, is this press big enough for cut and sew sublimation?


----------



## Gary T (Jan 29, 2011)

Very helpful "thread". I was disappointed that the DK-32 is just a few inches too small to be able to do full shirt sublimation. Why 32"? I can't seem to find 32" wide roll sublimation paper. If I'm going to pay that kind of money for a heat press, I'd like to be able to do full-shirt and not be a few inches shy. I think a DK-Full Shirt should be on the drawing board. Moving up to a Maxi-Press is over-kill ($$$) for those that just want full-shirt print capability and who have small shops. Solve the problem, create a good price point for full-shirt capability-- and that press would be a game changer. Too bad that the Virtuoso VJ-628 cannot print full shirt either. It's an incredible printer from the specs, but Epson 36" and 44" wide printers are significantly less expensive--- and Epson is a pretty good printer IMO.


----------



## Gary T (Jan 29, 2011)

dyesubtransfers said:


> Seems the size is small compared to the Metalnox EL 900 at about the same size platen. The Metalnox EL 900 has a pressing size of 27.5"x43", whereas the new DK 32 offers only 26"x36". With the size of the RJ-900 and F6070 dye sub printer, it seems Knight would have wanted to capture that size as well.


I don't think the DK32's size was by accident-- just a few more inches and it could have done full shirt-- but then the sales of the MaxiPress (at a LOT more money) would have been affected.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Gary T said:


> I don't think the DK32's size was by accident-- just a few more inches and it could have done full shirt-- but then the sales of the MaxiPress (at a LOT more money) would have been affected.


 Seems like life always comes down to needing "just those few inches", huh?


----------



## Gary T (Jan 29, 2011)

So true on many levels


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Gary T said:


> I don't think the DK32's size was by accident-- just a few more inches and it could have done full shirt-- but then the sales of the MaxiPress (at a LOT more money) would have been affected.


Exactly. But there are quite a few more products you can use with this press, such as, Floor mats and car mats, lanyards, neckties, etc... Even larger towels.

And it's not really about WHAT substrates are suitable for this press but HOW MANY it can press. It's all about maximizing production with the added benefit of adding a few larger products to your arsenal. For example...

DK20 can press:
2 mousepads or
12 koozies

DK25 can press:
6 mousepads or
24 koozies

DK32 can press:
9 mousepads or
42 koozies

That's a lot of time saving.

And I may have just upgraded to the DK32 IF and only IF Conde wasn't the 'exclusive' reseller. I'm trying to refrain from giving them anymore of my money. I'm almost done with them. Only 2 products left that I get from them. Everything else I get elsewhere. Shipping is outrageous, on top of other things.

Plus, the retail on the press is $6,195, yet Conde raised it to $6,295? And of course, the shipping is around $650! Why can't they just have it drop-shipped from Geo Knight with free shipping (or a lot cheaper than what they have now)? I've purchase, as heavy (or heavier), equipment with a way lower shipping cost. This is what happens when things are "exclusive"... people take advantage and gouge the market for every penny, because why not? You can't get it anywhere else.

Nonetheless, think about the time you'll save with this press. I know it would save me A LOT of time.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Thank you for your comments. I will ask one of our reps to run the shipping charge. What is the destination zip code? Regarding the selling price, I don't recall changing what Aaron at Geo Knight set. I will email him to find out. If you have your own freight account, we can ship freight collect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

WalkingZombie said:


> Exactly. But there are quite a few more products you can use with this press, such as, Floor mats and car mats, lanyards, neckties, etc... Even larger towels.
> 
> And it's not really about WHAT substrates are suitable for this press but HOW MANY it can press. It's all about maximizing production with the added benefit of adding a few larger products to your arsenal. For example...
> 
> ...


Problem solved...


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

JYA said:


> Problem solved...


Yea, I've seen that one from previous posts but there are some things I'll buy domestic and some things international and I don't take chances with purchasing high dollar equipment internationally.

I'd rather keep it in the USA. I guess you can say past experiences have ruined it for me.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Conde_David said:


> Thank you for your comments. I will ask one of our reps to run the shipping charge. What is the destination zip code? Regarding the selling price, I don't recall changing what Aaron at Geo Knight set. I will email him to find out. If you have your own freight account, we can ship freight collect.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have a shop in Houston (77087) and Corpus Christi (78404). Possible re-location to Beaumont (77705 area or thereabouts). Shipping would be fairly the same. At least it is for everything we have shipped to those locations. As for the price, I remember it being announced to the public at a retail of $6,195. It could have possibly been changed prior to its actual introduction.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

The initial price release announcements were $6,195 for sure. Just google the terms DK32 6195 and you'll find plenty of news sources mentioning it.

It is possible they raised the price since, but since there is only one vendor, there's no way to confirm that.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Quote is $6800 and that is a drop ship from our warehouse at George Knight. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary T (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow, it appears that ~28"x43" Metalnox EL900 available from Graphics One allows the possibility of whole shirt sublimation (up to 2XL) which the DK32 does not and a lot less expensive than the MaxiPress. Interesting........... hope to see one on the ISS floor.


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

Gary T said:


> Wow, it appears that ~28"x43" Metalnox EL900 available from Graphics One allows the possibility of whole shirt sublimation (up to 2XL) which the DK32 does not and a lot less expensive than the MaxiPress. Interesting........... hope to see one on the ISS floor.


You will want to lay out the brand of shirt you use and measure. Typically a 2X requires 41 x 32" to do full coverage.


----------

